# gmachine19's tank update (LOTS OF PICS)



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't posted anything in a while so I decided to take some pics before I go to bed. I acquired a couple of new fish and here they are.

First, the newest.

2x GOLDEN SEVERUM from Pamela. Thanks Pam! They are around 6"-7"

























2x LEOPARD CTENOPOMA from King-eL. They are around 6"-7"

































My Frontoza from IPU around 4"


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

My Flagtail around 5.5" from Charles

















And my less cooperative subjects...
1 12" Goldline knife fish from King-eL and 1 4" Spotted Raphael Catfish from IPU
























Finally my FRT. Around 6" now.









Goodbye and thanks for viewing!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job on the pictures. Fish look great. What size of tank are they in?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

awesome shots! I miss my flagtail...my 10 incher jumped out...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully one day... I'll be able to take good pics. Nice fish and FRT... unfortunately they aren't very plant friendly !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

@Dave: They are on a 75gal

@Crazy: That's why I got a lid on. I've lost too much fish from jumps too.

@CRS: Even plastic plants don't last lol. My FRT just trashes the place.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> @Crazy: That's why I got a lid on. I've lost too much fish from jumps too.


Mine jumped out of my sump and it had a styrofoam lid on it with stuff weighing it down on top and it still knocked it off...I placed it in there cuz I timed it out for it beating up all my other fish...Maybe one day I'll get another one.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics bro!!! When you coming to take pics of my monsters.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He was a little busy trying to catch some shinny fish


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> He was a little busy trying to catch some shinny fish


LOL! Right on Charles! We should go again SOON!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix! Especially of the Leopard Ctenopoma,....really like those guys! Love the FRT also! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> LOL! Right on Charles! We should go again SOON!


Are those shiny fish can be use as feeders? :lol:


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

@Dizturdb: Thanks 

@King-eL: I keep telling you. You should come with us. It will easily solve ur feeder problems.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos Gil! Are you shooting with a macro lens?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Great photos Gil! Are you shooting with a macro lens?


Thanks Pam. For the close ups of the ctenopomas I'm using an 85mm macro. For the other ones, I'm using an 18mm-55mm kit lens.


----------

